# x728 snowblowing pictures



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in North East Wisconsin and I took these today and thought maybe you guys might like to see them.

Here they are http://www.1969supersport.com/01feb2013.html

Rob


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Best part, you seem to be having fun while you're helping others. Thanks for sharing the pictures, great setup you have there. Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for sharing those pictures Rob.. Thats a nice little tractor you got there, and your out of the wind too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks like a great tractor you have there. Does a nice job!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks men.

Rob


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Very nice. Love the cab!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks

Rob


----------



## farmboy88 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great machine you have their. It looks like a hard worker


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks

Rob


----------

